# [GENTOO-OVH] Problème mise à jour Gentoo ()

## Tinkite

EN: Hello and thanks you for help me,

FR:Bonjour à tous et merci par avance de votre aide,

EN: I want to update my release because it's very old, I have some problems to update this release.

FR:Voilà mon problème j'ai un serveur dédié chez ovh que j'ai depuis cet été et je voudrais mettre à jour cette version car j'ai lu qu'elle est était bourré de failles et parce que je voudrais pouvoir installer les MAJ des différents logiciels qu'il y a sur la distribribution (php, MySQL, red5, apache, perl, python, ffmpeg).

EN : Information about kernel version

FR:Les infos concernant la version du kernel 

```

# uname -r

2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64

```

EN: Theses command I have already try to resolve my problem.

FR :Voilà les commandes que j'ai déjà effectués pour essayer de résoudre mes problèmes:

```

#emerge eselect //installer le tool eselect 

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [6]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [7]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

# eselect profile set 1

#emerge --fetchonly sys-apps/portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4 to /

 * Python-2.5.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.5.4-r3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking Python-2.5.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking python-gentoo-patches-2.5.4-r3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13 to /

 * portage-2.1.6.13.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.6.13.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

```

EN: Problems were occurred when I try to update system

FR:Les problèmes surviennent quand j'essaye de mettre à jour :

```

#emerge --sync

Number of files: 135920

Number of files transferred: 38

Total file size: 183362421 bytes

Total transferred file size: 461813 bytes

Literal data: 461813 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3371790

File list generation time: 8.717 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 38950

Total bytes received: 3874004

sent 38950 bytes  received 3874004 bytes  289848.44 bytes/sec

total size is 183362421  speedup is 46.86

>>> Updating Portage cache:   51%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/games-rpg/eschalon-book-1-demo/eschalon-book-1-demo-105.ebuild                                                            100%

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

#emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4 to /

 * Python-2.5.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.5.4-r3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking Python-2.5.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking python-gentoo-patches-2.5.4-r3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

 * It is highly recommended to additionally install Python 3, but without configuring Python wrapper to use Python 3.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   python-2.5.4-r4.ebuild, line   68:  Called built_with_use 'sys-devel/gcc' 'libffi'

 *            eutils.eclass, line 1847:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      die)   die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!";;

 *  The die message:

 *   sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 does not actually support the libffi USE flag!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   python-2.5.4-r4.ebuild, line   68:  Called built_with_use 'sys-devel/gcc' 'libffi'

 *            eutils.eclass, line 1847:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      die)   die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!";;

 *  The die message:

 *   sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 does not actually support the libffi USE flag!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * It is highly recommended to additionally install Python 3, but without configuring Python wrapper to use Python 3.

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

```

EN : Two problems with emerge --sync who stop update at 51% and emerge oportage who meet problem with python.

FR :Voilà donc deux problèmes se présentent pour emerge --sync update du portage s'arrête à 51%

et un second avec emerge portage qui semble rencontré des problèmes avec python mais bon moi ça m'aide.

EN: I hope I took all informations for understand my problem. Thanks you !

FR:J'espère que j'ai mis toute les informations qu'il faut pour comprendre mon problème sinon hésitez pas.

Merci.Last edited by Tinkite on Wed Feb 24, 2010 8:55 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nikaya

Please post your problem at the french section of the forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-35.html

or describe it in english language.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, ouf tu vas avoir du plaisir  :Razz: 

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/make.conf

# rc-update show

# gcc-config -l

```

----------

## Tinkite

EN : Ok have fun  :Smile: 

FR :Ok va pour le plaisir alors  :Smile: 

EN : Commands asked :

FR:Voilà les commandes demandées :

```

 #emerge --info

 Portage 2.1.3.19 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Feb 2010 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

# cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

USE="-X mmx multilib netboot sse sse2 -gtk -sdl -xpm -curl -nptl"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

FEATURES="-sandbox"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/release/binhost/2.14-2.15/64"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php5 /usr/local/lib/php4"

SOURCE="/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf"

# rc-update show

              apache |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clamd |      default

               clock | boot

            collectd |      default

         consolefont | boot

     courier-authlib |

       courier-imapd |      default

   courier-imapd-ssl |

       courier-pop3d |

   courier-pop3d-ssl |

         crypto-loop |

          domainname | boot

                 gpm |

             hddtemp |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

               httpd |

           ip6tables |

            iptables |

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

     mit-krb5kadmind |

         mit-krb5kdc |

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

        mysqlmanager |

               named |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                 nfs |

            nfsmount |

                nscd |

             numlock |

          open-iscsi |

             portmap |

             proftpd |      default

               qmail |      default

               quota |      default

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               slapd |

              slurpd |

              smartd |

               spamd |      default

           sqwebmail |      default

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

            watchdog |      default

              webmin |      default

# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

```

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge -pv gcc

```

Tu as une vieille version de GCC, Python, je sais pas trop comment te faire updater le tout...

----------

## Tinkite

FR:Voilà la commande que tu m'as demandé j'espère que sa aidera parce que je bloque vraiment, merci.

EN: Command ask :[/code]

```

 # emerge -pv gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-libs/glibc-2.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.11 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4" [ebuild])

```

----------

## razer

Des paquets sont masqués :

1. regarder ce que contient /etc/portage/package.mask

2. Synchroniser l'arbre de portage

3. Mettre à jour ton "profile"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6

----------

## Tinkite

Ok donc je supprime ces lignes du fichier et je lance les commandes de mise a jour de portage. Mais si c'est dans ce fichier c'est pas que ovh ne souhaite pas que l'on fasse des mises à jours ?

Voici ce que donnne la commande :

```

 # vim /etc/portage/package.mask

www-servers/apache

dev-lang/php

net-mail/qmail-autoresponder

sys-process/daemontools

net-mail/ezmlm

net-mail/ezmlm-idx

net-mail/fastforward

mail-mta/qmail

net-mail/qmailadmin

net-mail/qmailanalog

sys-apps/ucspi-tcp

net-mail/vpopmail

>sys-libs/glibc-2.4

net-www/apache

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Pour quelle raison ces paquets sont-ils masqués ? Je pense que ces modifications spécifiques à OVH foutent plus le bronx qu'autre chose...

----------

## Tinkite

Bonjour,

Voilà je viens de le mettre en conformité. Tu crois donc que je peux supprimer ces lignes sans crainte ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Peut-être d'abord demander à OVH la raison du masquage de ces paquets, on sait jamais.

----------

## Tinkite

Oui je vais faire ça, sinon si je supprime cela tout doit se télécharger normalement et se mettre à jour ?

 Je vous tiens au courant sur ce que me dira le service technique ovh.

----------

## d2_racing

En changeant de profile, je pense que tu vas pouvoir faire quelques maj.

----------

## Tinkite

Salut,

D'après OVH ce n'est pas possible de faire de mise à jour, la solution qu'ils m'ont proposé est de mettre une version nu d'une distribution linux. Donc c'est pas terrible, quelqu'un connaît-il de bon tutoriel sur le net pour installer un serveur web (apache,mail,ftp,ssh ...) parce que je ne suis pas spécialisé mais j'ai des bases sur les environnements linux.

Merci à vous,

----------

## d2_racing

C'est poche de la part de OVH, je sais que certains utilise Debian dans ce genre de situation, par contre je ne suis pas expert dans ce domaine.

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, ce que OVH dit, c'est qu'ils ne supportent pas Gentoo, excepté leur version patchée et antédiluvienne.

Si tu ne t'y connais pas en sécurité, installe une distribution bien gérée par OVH (debian, ubuntu), sinon tu risques d'avoir une Gentoo alléchante comme un pot à miel pour les hackers...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, un serveur pas patché sur le net, c'est vraiment magique pour un hacker  :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Si tu ne t'y connais pas en sécurité, installe une distribution bien gérée par OVH (debian, ubuntu), sinon tu risques d'avoir une Gentoo alléchante comme un pot à miel pour les hackers...

 

ça laisse sous entendre que l'on peut hacker facilement gnu/linux si il n'est pas installé et configuré par des pros ... On est pas obligé d'être un expert en sécu pour installer et utiliser une gentoo sur le www car le système est déjà assez sécure . Les logiciels ftp (vsftpd par ex), postfix, ssh, apache, etc ... sont facilement configurable pour avoir une bonne sécu ... Et hack pas qui veut ...

Perso, j'ai un rps chez ovh que j'ai installé moi-même avec un serveur web, une messagerie postfix mysql, un serveur ftp, et bien sur un accès ssh avec un fichier correctement configuré et je n'ai pas eu de soucis jusqu'a maintenant ... On trouve des bon conseils et tutos sur le web pour bien configurer ces logiciels mais bien sur personne n'est l'abri d'une attaque et je sais que je n'ai pas sécurisé comme un parano. La secu est une remise en question permanente ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, comme tu dis : il faut bien se documenter, bien configurer tout cela.

Et mettre à jour automatiquement.

J'ai une connaissance qui a un Ubuntu chez OVH, option "sécurité maximale". OVH s'occupe de patcher en permanence son serveur.

Avec Gentoo, il faut le faire soi-même, lire les alertes de sécurité et en permanence colmater les brèches.

----------

